# Im new and dont know the species



## thesexymantisboy (May 18, 2008)

The pictures are kinda bad, but thanks for the help. The guy said it was an African mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2008)

It could be, it is kinda hard to tell at this stage, no matter what it is cute!


----------



## thesexymantisboy (May 18, 2008)

I know, as soon as i saw it i was transfixed on its beauty. haha


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2008)

Where did you get it? I have some on my site, but the pic is of an adult.


----------



## thesexymantisboy (May 18, 2008)

a bug fair at the L.A. museum of natural history, but the fair ended today.


----------



## pedro92 (May 18, 2008)

It looks like g. asian nymph


----------



## desana (May 19, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> It looks like g. asian nymph


It cant be african i cant see any bone through its nose &amp; it cant be asian i dont see a turban LOL!

Its a rare species called Manticus Humaneaticus, Be very careful with this one it can reach 60ft long and eats humans................ LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 19, 2008)

Looking at the shape of the abdomen and raptorial arms its a wide arm mantis, cilnia humarlis or spelt something like that, keep like most mantids but crickets as much as possible as they do a llota damage to these sometimes


----------



## matt020593 (May 19, 2008)

Sphodromantis I think. Maybe Linolea.


----------



## Hypoponera (May 20, 2008)

CA seems rather strict in regards to non-native insects. I would expect the LA museum to allow only native species to be made available! Stegmomantis sp would seem to be more likely. Probably S. californica. But none of mine carry the abdomen curled over like that.


----------



## thesexymantisboy (May 21, 2008)

yeah its southern california


----------



## Stuart89 (May 21, 2008)

Looks exactly like my African mantis, they are Sp. Lineola

This is mine:


----------



## yen_saw (May 22, 2008)

My guess would be the same as Morpheus. i.e. Wide arm mantis . _Cilnia humeralis_.

Check the inner foreleg of the mantis, if you see black spot that should be the one. I am pretty sure that is it. Best of luck.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 22, 2008)

WOOOOO

Thank you very much  

Heres a photo for all you none believers out there lol

Pay no attention to the colour, as i also had brown morphs to

Heres a clearer shot of the same stance as above, and i got these from a very reliable breeder that these are wide arms,






And heres that spot Yen`s on about


----------



## MantidLord (May 23, 2008)

I have to ask this: Didn't someone post a pic of a Wide-arm attempting to eat a log/stick not long ago? And weren't people saying that these were aggressive? Well, I just want to ask are they more aggressive than budwings, and I looked up wide-arms, and no real information popped up (just Pics), so do they reach around the same length as budwings? Also, there black spot reminds me of M. religiosa.


----------



## thesexymantisboy (May 24, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> My guess would be the same as Morpheus. i.e. Wide arm mantis . _Cilnia humeralis_.Check the inner foreleg of the mantis, if you see black spot that should be the one. I am pretty sure that is it. Best of luck.


He does have the dots


----------



## Hypoponera (May 24, 2008)

Hey Mantidlord,

Is this what you were looking for?

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=10506


----------



## MantidLord (May 24, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> Hey Mantidlord,Is this what you were looking for?
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=10506


Yes, thank-you.  But no one ever answered my question on that thread, so could someone...


----------



## Hypoponera (May 24, 2008)

Sorry! I've never had Bud-wings. I have heard the adult females are eating machines though!! Never heard mention of them being picky or timid eaters either.


----------



## FortunateSon (May 27, 2008)

Nice little guy there


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 28, 2008)

I have both right now, and the Clinia is the rougher mantis, the Budwing I have are living together and they are 1 molt away from adult. Some are adult. The Clinia are beautiful and love to eat, they will eat the superworm when others shy away from them (including me). The Budwing will also eat a wide variety of insects, and adult females eat anything, but so do the adult Clinias. Here is a link to my site where there is a little writeup on the Clinias. And a lot of mantis have dots on the inside of the arms. Although they vary in the areas you will find the marks.

http://www.mantisplace.com/mantisforsale.html#Wide


----------



## Birdfly (May 28, 2008)

In my opinion the orange brown mantis at the top of page one looks more like _Rhombodera fusca_ than any other but in all honesty its too hard to be exact


----------

